

If Sir Tim Berners-Lee had his time again he'd probably leave // out. - nopassrecover
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/8306515.stm

======
nopassrecover
He has also said he'd leave out the colon.

I thought the whole point was to distinguish the protocol from the path. I
can't believe the BBC article completely misses that forward slashes are used
for paths in Unix (and acceptable in most other OSes instead of back slashes).

See: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Path_%28computing%29>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=881278>

<http://searchyc.com/berners?sort=by_date>

~~~
nopassrecover
Ah thanks :-)

